# F1 2010 (PS3) questions.



## thaddeus6th (Mar 28, 2011)

A while ago I mentioned not getting this game because of a few bugs (including the pit stop one). A helpful chap, possibly Biodroid, pointed out some easy fixes.

Well, I've ordered the game and was searching for the thread in question but couldn't find it. I'd be very grateful if those with the game could answer a few questions.

1) Can the pit stop bug be circumvented just by slightly altering the lap on which you pit?

2) Is there a save bug when doing it from testing, and, if so, can it be just be avoided?

3) Are there any other potential problems?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 3, 2011)

1)I regularly alter my pit strategy (usually increase it by one lap)to avoid this problem and (most times) it works.

2) I'm not aware of any save bug.

3) Punctures can be problematic by occurring too often (one time I had two punctures in one race and another puncture in the very next race). Of course, you can always turn tyre simulation off.

Disclaimer: I have only ever finished a season on 20% of race length never 100% so there could be other problems I've never encountered. 

Apart from all that I like this game


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheers 

I did suffer a save bug. I'd completed R&D in P1, P2 and P3, then left (it autosaved). When I loaded up again the file was corrupted.

Being amusingly awful at such things, I've got it set to Laughably Easy and haven't suffered any tyre woe because of this.

A problem I do have is that my neck aches after playing for any length of time, but I can't really blame the game for that


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 4, 2011)

If you haven't tried it yet, see how you get on in Singapore. This was the worst track for me - regularly spinning the car if attacking the kerbs too aggresively. I finished 24th in this race

Easiest  track was Canada which was the first of my two victories (the other victory being Spa in torrential rain......dead chuffed with that one).


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 4, 2011)

Ugh, tried replying but the database crashed.

Anyway, I enjoyed my first race in Malaysia. It rained, and I stayed out too long on dry tyres which was, er, not very successful 

I keep spinning on the kerbs immediately before the pit straight at Catalunya. Stupid circuit.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 4, 2011)

I have exactly the same problem at Catalunya. In the end, I just avoid those kerbs. It loses me a heap of time but not as much time if I'm spinning off the track.

Monaco was another hard one for me. I was blackflagged for illegal blocking .....which I thought was a bit harsh because I was upside down in the middle of the track at the time


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 5, 2011)

So, I made the settings slightly trickier, putting in tyre and fuel simulation. Unfortunately, the very next GP was the hellish Monaco, which saw me crash many times and then deliberately get black flagged for driving the wrong way around and ramming Hamilton head on. 

Found qualifying in Turkey very hard. Bit surprised how much of a difference the changes made.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 5, 2011)

thaddeus6th said:


> So, I made the settings slightly trickier, putting in tyre and fuel simulation. Unfortunately, the very next GP was the hellish Monaco, which saw me crash many times and then deliberately get black flagged for driving the wrong way around and ramming Hamilton head on.


 
LOL I like your style

Settings are the crux of the matter as far as I can see. Unless it's raining, I start on a neutral setting and then start fiddling. If the times go down good, if they don't - fiddle back the way.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I need to learn how to do that. I'd been off the game for a few days, and having Monaco as the next race didn't help.

It was quite fun seeing the McLaren go upside down


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 6, 2011)

This might help

F1 2010 Setups


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheers 

I think I'll try and play with it a bit myself first. I need to get past Turkey, though. I like the circuit (both in-game and real life) but I keep buggering up my lap. I suspect Fernando Alonso has put iron filings in my fuel tank.

Edit: this is, apparently, my 1,000th post! Do I get a special hat to indicate my revered and wise nature?


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 6, 2011)

Well if you're anything like me after 1000 posts, your hat will probably have a label on it saying 'none the wiser' 

As for Turkey, I think it's a fine track in real life too. It's just a shame that it doesn't seem to get the crowds.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, it'd be a damned shame if Turkey ended up going but the glitzy dog turd of Abu Dhabi was kept (although I feel a bit warmer towards Yas Marina after Petrov kept Alonso behind him for almost the entire race).

I wouldn't mind losing both Spanish GPs.


----------

